# MMA question



## MartialArtsGuy (May 20, 2003)

I know that competition in some form is needed to progress ones skills in the martial arts. Some people are happy with sparring/rolling just within the gym/dojo. Others like to participate in the various nhb events or full contact events.

Can anyone tell me of an MMA organisation that has a primary focus in self-defense. Not that i dont like NHB events but, i think alot of MMA people have a "sport first" perspective. This is not bad for them, but i am more focused in self-defense and i tend to notice most gyms that train people to fight NHB seldom do any gun/knive/stick/mult.opp. training, because the focus is the ring. Even the mind set of the empty hand training is somewhat affected. (im not sayin these people cant fight out of the ring, im just sayin)

I have always been a big advocate of cross training (if thats what you want to call it) and generally like the mma approach to training but am having a hard time finding a group of MMA people, who have their primary focus in self-defense rather than sports. Id be interested in hearing in what they have to say. Does anyone know anything that may help?


----------



## chaosomega (May 20, 2003)

My MMA instructor didn't really use self defence as a primary focus persay... But he always clearly said what worked better for self defence, and what worked better in the octagon/ring. Especially with maneuvers like slams, where there could be head to concrete contact in a self defence situation on the streets. He also said to me when he was about to teach the armbar, "This is how you break someone's elbow!". This school was called Canuckles (canuckles.com).

Also, there's a place where I live currently that the main focus is self defence, but they "train you to compete and win" in boxing, kickboxing, submission wrestling and pankration. Place sounds kinda hokey though. It's called Wolfe's Realistic Self Defence (wolfesselfdefence.com).

I'm not sure how much this will help you as these places and in western Canada... but whatever.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 20, 2003)

Honestly it depends on what your looking for Ben22. If you are really looking for MMA street self defense training then look for a school, not a gym. Most gyms emphasize on one on one situations, no weapons, no multiple attackers, and various rules for contact. Mixed Martial Arts training is not a new concept, but more of a new "phrase" ,if you get me. People usually believe that when you say MMA you mean cage fighting, this is simply not true. I myself teach a combination system of American Kenpo, Kali, Judo, and Jujutsu. If you are interested in "street" self defense look for a school or instructor that teaches various systems. Not to offend any MMA (cage fighters) but they often lose sight of the self defense aspects, and rely purely on the "rules" of the cage. Remember there are "NO RULES" on the street. If you are looking for an organization of Mixed Martial Arts I would suggest a Kajukenbo organization. Kajukenbo is a excellent system, consisting of Karate, Judo/ Jujutsu, Kenpo, and Chinese/ Western Boxing. A real MMA system, based on self defense. There are some Kajukenbo instructors on this forum, I would suggest asking one of them for information on a local school and info. I hope that helps you out.:asian:


----------



## J-kid (May 20, 2003)

Mixed martial arts is great training and covers pritty much what everything else dos and then some.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (May 20, 2003)

I found this one organization. its called the wcaf, it stands for world combat arts federation. It looks like just what im looking for. its at www.thewcaf.com if any of you guys are interested you should check it out. It looks like good stuff. 

Thanks for the replies, its good to know fellow Martial Artists can lend a hand. 

If anyone knows of anything good in Pennsylvania let me know.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm going to college in lewisburg next year, where in PA are you at?


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 12, 2003)

Just look for a good school.  Don't worry more on what organizations they belong to, just what they cover.


----------



## ace (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben22 _
> *I know that competition in some form is needed to progress ones skills in the martial arts. Some people are happy with sparring/rolling just within the gym/dojo. Others like to participate in the various nhb events or full contact events.
> 
> Can anyone tell me of an MMA organisation that has a primary focus in self-defense. Not that i dont like NHB events but, i think alot of MMA people have a "sport first" perspective. This is not bad for them, but i am more focused in self-defense and i tend to notice most gyms that train people to fight NHB seldom do any gun/knive/stick/mult.opp. training, because the focus is the ring. Even the mind set of the empty hand training is somewhat affected. (im not sayin these people cant fight out of the ring, im just sayin)
> ...



Defence From a Gun? Give Him Your Wallet
Your Life is Worth Every Penny.

Ever Been Cut By a Knife? It Don't Tickel

Stick Fighting I Love it it's Great But 
Takes a Lot of Time & Practise.

True Self Defence is Not to Win But To Escape Alive.

MMA is a Sport But Man can  it teach U about Fighting


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Defence From a Gun? Give Him Your Wallet
> Your Life is Worth Every Penny.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## twinkletoes (Jun 16, 2003)

Try checking out the Straight Blast Gym and their affiliates.  Their view is that realistic self-defense training will resemble MMA/Vale Tudo training, with the addition of weapons and "illegal" tactics (biting, gouging, etc.).  They offer 4 programs at the main HQ-Vale Tudo, BJJ (with gi), Submission Grappling (w/outgi), and "Self-Defense."  Their emphasis is on the Vale Tudo/Self-Defense, which are very similar.  They have several hundred students at the main locations, and only a few of them actually compete in MMA.  The rest train it for Self-defense.

www.straightblastgym.com

Best,

~Twinkletoes


----------

